# Mila v Myla



## MummyStobe

Me and DH finally agreed on a girls name last night but due to spelling/pronounciation we're still not quite there.

Written down the name we both like is Mila (MEE lah) but said out loud we prefer Myla (MYA lah).

Do you think it would cause confusion if we went with Mila but pronounced it MYA lah? Or do you have any alternative spellings for Myla. I have suggested Mylah but DH not keen.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I read Mila as (My Lah), I know a girl with her name spelled and pronounced that way


----------



## Mummy2B21

hm honestly i did read mila as mil-lah i think myla is lovely you'll probably say it alot more tgan write it anyway hun x


----------



## MrsPoodle

I'd say Mila as Miller. I like Myla though and don't think you need to change the spelling.


----------



## hubblybubbly

I read Mila as my-lah, and I prefer it spelt that way tbh. Beautiful name x


----------



## CanadianMaple

I read them both as My-la.


----------



## Bookity

I read Mila as Me-La (like Mila Kunis) and Myla as My-La. Obviously people can read that name in a few different ways, so I'm sure you could use the pronunciation you prefer. You might have to correct some people here and there, but that can happen with lots of names!


----------



## Tashadb

Those are very pretty names. I read Mila as Mil-A and the second one as My-La.


----------



## Sapphire83

I prefer Mila (Me-La).


----------



## venusinfurs

I love the name Mila.


----------

